# Pink Bow for Laura(Now with instructions) :)



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

I am new at this sort of thing so I don't know the proper protocol for the Pink bows.

I did make one and if it is appropriate, I'd like anyone who wants one to copy and past it to their sig.

If it's not right let me know and I'll remove it from my sig.

It's pretty big so you'll need to use the width=100 parameter.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Super idea Vampy.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks.  I was wrackin my brain all day trying to think of a way to show my support.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That is so kind Vampyre!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks.  I think it's be great if we could get as many people as possible here to use it in their sigs.  No Harvey I am not trying for another T- shirt.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pink bow for Laura and in the true spirit of Christmas I stole your Christmas Lights.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Well put them up.  

I don't want to soumd all braggie, but when I edited the ribbon with Laura's name, I got the Pink right on the first try.  The editor in photobucket is simple but clunky.  I was shocked and amazed it seemed to match pretty good.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampy, 

this is so wonderful of you to create & post.

Can't wait to add it to my signature after I figure how to follow the instructions posted in another area here.

This is so cool of you ((cyberhug))

Marci


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, I'm an idiot about the code to put this into my siggy line  
I'm assuming that I have to upload this to my photobucket account and code from there, but I don't know the code - this is my first time really participating in a board.  Can someone please help an ignorant newbie??  I did go look in the forum Tips board, but all I could find was the one for the "Kindle Owner" bar. 
Thanks,
Katiekat


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

One of our very dear friends visited us yesterday.  She came to tell us that she got THE bad news on Thursday.  They have caught it early but she and her partner will be going through the worst of times for the next 6 months.  We are all very upset.

So I would like to add Dianna to a Pink Bow list.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

<Does happy dance>

I finally figured it out! I'm now less ignorant than I was.

Thanks!!
Katiekat


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> <Does happy dance>
> 
> I finally figured it out! I'm now less ignorant than I was.
> 
> ...


I cannot fiqure out how to get the pink ribbon in my signature line


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ha ha, I can explain!

I uploaded it to my photobucket account.  This is very useful at photobucket.com - somebody on the board explained to me how to set up an account and upload pics.  If you right-click on the image that Vampy posted above, you get an option to save as - I put mine in the "My Pictures" folder.  Then I uploaded it to photobucket, they have instructions for that.  Once it is there, if you mouse over the image a box pops up giving URL and image codes for using the image.  The last one is the one to use - I figured it out by trial and error    Just click on that code and it highlights the entire thing.  Then hit ctrl-C to copy.  Go to the top of the kindleboards and click profile.  There's a box to the left, click on "Forum Profile Information."  Scroll down to the part that says "Signature."  Click in the text box and hit ctrl-V to paste the code you just copied from photobucket.  Go to the bottom of the screen and hit "Change Profile."  When you go back to the box at the top left and click "Summary" it will show you what your Sig line looks like towards the bottom of the screen and the image should show up correctly.  I did a test post in "Forum Tips and Announcements" to test it out.  
I hope this helps and isn't too confusing!

Katiekat


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Ha ha, I can explain!
> 
> I uploaded it to my photobucket account. This is very useful at photobucket.com - somebody on the board explained to me how to set up an account and upload pics. If you right-click on the image that Vampy posted above, you get an option to save as - I put mine in the "My Pictures" folder. Then I uploaded it to photobucket, they have instructions for that. Once it is there, if you mouse over the image a box pops up giving URL and image codes for using the image. The last one is the one to use - I figured it out by trial and error  Just click on that code and it highlights the entire thing. Then hit ctrl-C to copy. Go to the top of the kindleboards and click profile. There's a box to the left, click on "Forum Profile Information." Scroll down to the part that says "Signature." Click in the text box and hit ctrl-V to paste the code you just copied from photobucket. Go to the bottom of the screen and hit "Change Profile." When you go back to the box at the top left and click "Summary" it will show you what your Sig line looks like towards the bottom of the screen and the image should show up correctly. I did a test post in "Forum Tips and Announcements" to test it out.
> I hope this helps and isn't too confusing!
> ...


I did it I did it  Thanks Katiekat for the help.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Also adding the pink ribbon to show my support.
God Bless-


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you, Vampyre. That is a beautiful thing to do. Now I have to try to get it in my sig!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

You're all very welcome. I forgot that not everyone knows how to manipulate data and add it to their sigs.

I'll try to explain a shorter way for people that don't have an account at photo bucket.

Now you can do this with any image, it doesn't have to be the one I used. This is for Internet Explorer but should work with other browsers. I'm not positive though.

First right click the image you want. 
A box should pop up.
Look for the picture's URL
It should look something like this;

http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:i581M1SQWkmxdM:http://blog.americanfeast.com/images/Pink%2520Ribbon.jpg

right click over the URL and chose select all.

Right click the blue and select copy.

Now go to your Profile using the button on top of the forum page.

Then on the left side of the page you should see "Forum Profile Information" click it.

Go down to the box for your signature and place the picture data where you want it by right clicking and empty space and chose the past option.

You should see your picture URL again...you're almost done now

http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:i581M1SQWkmxdM:http://blog.americanfeast.com/images/Pink%2520Ribbon.jpg

to make it become a picture instead a line of gobbledygook text, you need to add http://to the front of the text. no spaces and the last ]has to be up against the http:

then add[\img] at the end with no spaces and you should have a picture.

[img ] [URL=http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:i581M1SQWkmxdM:http://blog.americanfeast.com/images/Pink%2520Ribbon]http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:i581M1SQWkmxdM:http://blog.americanfeast.com/images/Pink%2520Ribbon[/URL].jpg[\img]

click the update profile button and then click the profile button to see if there is a picture down there.

If there is and you aren't happy with the size, you can make it bigger or smaller using the width=xxx command. The bigger the number the bigger the picture.

example with spaces so you can see

[img width=200 ] [URL=http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:i581M1SQWkmxdM:http://blog.americanfeast.com/images/Pink%2520Ribbon.jpg]http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:i581M1SQWkmxdM:http://blog.americanfeast.com/images/Pink%2520Ribbon.jpg[/URL] [\img]

there needs to be a space between img and width if you need to use it.

all together I get

[img width=200]http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:i581M1SQWkmxdM:http://blog.americanfeast.com/images/Pink%2520Ribbon.jpg

width=200 is big but I hope that helps everyone understand better.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have multiple graphics in your signature you can keep them on the same line as well, so they don't take up so much vertical space. Just don't hit return after you put in your graphic code.

You can fiddle with the space bar to put as much space between your graphics as you like.

When you want to see how it looks, just click the *Summary* link on the left below *Profile Info*, and if you are not satisfied you can hit *Forum Profile Information* again to adjust.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Vampyre,
Thanks for the instructions. I have added the plain pink ribbon to my sig. I had a very close friend who lost her 5 year battle with breast cancer 2 years ago. It was so difficult to watch her, but her strength was amazing, and I really think she did so much more for me than I ever did for her. The scariest part was that she was only 2 years older than me. I still miss her greatly, but she is the reason I do an annual mammogram and support breast cancer research. We even bought my daughter's wedding dress this past fall at the Brides Against Breast Cancer dress sale.

Thanks for a way to show more support.
Teresa


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Vampy, I had figured most of this out but I didn't remember how to do the size part without looking at some other post. Thought it needed its own tag but it goes in with the img tag like this


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Glad to have been helpful.

Cancer is no stranger to me either.

My mom died from pancreatic cancer about 8 years ago, my sister in law from the same thing about 5 years ago and now my older brother has it.  I don't think he has too much time left.

My sister had lung cancer from smoking but she managed to survive at the cost of her left lung.  That was this last summer.  She's doing fine even though her doctors pretty much suck monkey butts.

When she was first diagnosed by her regular doctor he just flat out told her she would die from it.  She got a second opinion, thank goodness.

Having a tubed shoved down her throat caused some damage.  It made her voice sound weak and gurgley.  Her doctor said she'd talk like that the rest of her life.  A week later her normal voice returned.

She is still sore from the surgery and a lot weaker than she was.  She's hoping to get on disability because she cannot work anymore.  That also breaks her heart because she liked her job and making her own money.

Unlike me, she is very active.  She hates laying around with nothing to do.  She can't even sit still long enough to watch a movie.  Even cruising on the one lung she can out do me. 

Oh she stopped smoking to.


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre and everybody else,
I just now found this board and I can not tell you how touched I am.  This is so sweet! I just can't believe the people that are showing their support without even knowing me.  I love you all!
Laura


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Vampy.  I have however now determined that I am an idjit.  After carefully following you very consice instructions, I still ended up with gobbledygook text at the end of my signature.  I shall try again another day, maybe it's to late in the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Laura said:


> Vampyre and everybody else,
> I just now found this board and I can not tell you how touched I am. This is so sweet! I just can't believe the people that are showing their support without even knowing me. I love you all!
> Laura


I'm glad you liked it. You are part of our Kindle family now and we all strive to take care of each other as best we can. As they say, Go! Fight! Win!


----------

